# Sumo Update! And Pics!!!



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Sumo seems to be settling in well. He is eating and drinking and LOVES his CSW. I was lucky enough to be up at 2am so I got to see him in action - he moves with surprising grace, given his size. (He's actually much quieter than Snarf was with the CSW. :shock He runs for about 30 seconds, then stops and swings swings swings, then runs, then swings swings swings. Every time he stops, he hangs his head down off the wheel to check out his litter situation. Very cute.

Snarf seems to be dealing with his new brother as well as one can expect from Snarf. I get regular 'once-overs' when I've been handling Sumo or his stuff and Snarf's neck muscles are getting a workout with Snarf keeping his nose up and sniffing 27/7.

I forgot how much energy you can/must? devote to a new hedgie: food okay? poop okay? water? bedding? enough places to sleep? warm enough? too hot? better check the food again...poop okay? water? bedding? ....etc etc etc :roll:


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

BTW, there are no pictures. I just wanted to make sure you read my post. :lol:


----------



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

LOL, nice. Glad he is settling in and his brother is "accepting" him!


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

The hardest part of taking in new hedgehogs is the quarantine period. Keeping everything separated to prevent anything bad from getting to your current hedgehog(s). I wash and change clothes between them. Plus the scale must be sanitized if you don't have a 2nd scale. Those 4 weeks feel like forever.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

You got me. I just opened the thread because I wanted to see pictures! :lol:


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I am glad he is doing well! Meanie-no pictures. I still love you Snarf!!!


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Awww, no fair. I wanted to see pics!

I'm glad he's settling in though. Seems like Snarf is being very accepting of his new baby bro.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

You lied to us, MissC...  HOW CAN YOU DO THIS TO USSSSS?!?!

:lol:

You're a good hedgie mama ;D Sounds like Sumo's settling in with absolutely no problems ^_^


----------



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

You cheat! XD

I'm glad Sumo is settling well. It's nice having someone else with a new hog at the same time as me, so I know I'm not the only one obsessing over every little thing XD


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Fine! If there aren't any pictures - then I'm not going to read your thread!

Glad he's fitting in!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

EEEEEEEvil! :lol: :lol: He sounds like he is fitting right in and enjoying him home


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Sumo, looking very "Sumo-like". :lol:


----------



## RalphsMum (Oct 14, 2010)

glad to hear all is going well with the critters, sounds like Snarf is taking it all in his stride!


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Sorry...still no pics: he's shy and I feel like death warmed over...maybe in a couple days...but here's how we are:

Sumo
- loves his wheel...not running in it but moving it just enough to make it rock, then hanging head down, gazing at the contents of the litterpan, repeat for approx .06 miles/night :roll: 
- loves his food...is gaining 3 grams a day...he started at 530. YOU do the math. :shock: 
- is very curious as long as he's near his XXXL hedgie bag (I made him an Asian hedgie bag out of an old t-shirt of Jamie's and an Asian-print banadana...he LOVES it.
- we ditched the original Asian cage idea and will be giving away the cage (after 10 minutes trying to set up Sumo's stuff, I was done with it)...we did build a temp C&C with red coroplast and black fleece...just looking for Japanese-style dishes and waiting for Jamie's coroplast bonsai tree...I will post pics when it's finished
- he can smell Snarf and has stopped cowering when Snarf huffs - which is a good thing since it happens a LOT...it was pretty funny to see someone his size running away from someone Snarf's size...'course they haven't seen each other so I guess Snarf sounds bigger than he is. Scares me sometimes.
- we thought he had a thing for nipple rings, but then he bit Jamie's other nipple, so now we know he's not choosy and doesn't care about adornments. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Snarf -
- doing well...can definitely smell Sumo - his poor little nose must be almost worn out
- still wheels for hours and hours each night and has started getting off his wheel to poop in the litterpan...or he poops on the wheel and gets off until I clean it. What a good, clean-footed boy. :lol: 

I promise pics posted promptly.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I've been looking forward to an update. Sounds like Sumo's fitting in nicely!


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

MissC said:


> I promise pics posted promptly.


yeah, right..


----------



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

MissC said:


> Sumo
> - we thought he had a thing for nipple rings, but then he bit Jamie's other nipple, so now we know he's not choosy and doesn't care about adornments. :lol: :lol: :lol:


HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA! this is awesome! :twisted: :lol: :twisted: SumoBob's a nipple nipper! HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE! love it. too funny. i don't know what type of jewelry Jamie wears but if it is a ring, i have a BRILLIANT mental image of a 530+g hedgie hanging from it!  :shock:

Sid loves to gnaw on my navel ring but luckily there is not too much high-priced real estate around! (Atty loved to do it too. such a momma's boy!)


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

It was pretty comical - to me anyway.

I found Sumo a nice warm spot on Jamie's chest and left the bedroom. There was a high pitched, very girl-like squeal - and a surprised looking, boob-clutching Jamie. He eked out: 'Sumo bit my boob!' In between laughing fits and snorting, I managed to sputter that apparently Sumo likes shiny things. I told him to 'suck it up Sally' and got him a bandaid to hide the shininess of his boob. 

When I stopped laughing enough that I could move without peeing myself, I grabbed Sumo and went around to the other side of the bed. A couple minutes later, he was snuffling happily on Jamie. Then another squeal! This one louder than the first. Sumo had bitten his other nipple! :shock: 

Apparently, Sumo likes nipples, adorned or not. :lol:


----------



## RalphsMum (Oct 14, 2010)

BWA-ha!  

My thought is Jamie should get used to it....you're stealing all his clothes to make hedgie blankies etc.....again :lol:


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

The Sumo stories are killing me!!! Poor Jaime... but I bet he loves the little (big?) guy all the same. And, um, pictures soon, or we're all going to go crazy, I think.  

Also... coroplast bonsai tree???? THIS I want to see!


----------



## KathyTNY (Jan 21, 2011)

Welcome Welcome Sumo to our big hedgehog family!! We love you already! With or without pictures from your Momma!  

MissC - I see you are talking about your pogs smelling/sensing each other........... I just aquired Pippin three weeks ago and he actually is the son of from one of the litters Tiggy had before I aquired her! At first I was going to keep them in seperate rooms but we are having major renovations done down stairs so all the downstairs crap has come up stairs and forced me to put the two hogs in the same room. They have not seen each other, and I honestly didn't notice that they even smelled around. When they each have play time in the toddler pool I wipe it down inbetween and I try to limit the smell contamination as much as possible. You are dealing with two males...........I am dealing with possible incest :lol: :lol: :lol: !!! 

Sounds like Sumo is going to fit right in..........

Kathy


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

I'd like to encourage everyone not to post on MissC's threads about Sumo until we have more pictures of him. :twisted:


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Just cuz Susan asked so nicely <snort>...these will have to do:

Sumo's temporary cage. Jamie is going to build one like Snarf's.










Close up of eating/sleeping areas:










Closeup of wheel/toy area:










And, lastly, handmade Kanji blankets which I hope say 'Huge' & 'Sumo' and 'January'. The placemat says, I hope, 'Food':


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

I knew it would work! :lol: 

I love the cage, really awesome! Keep those pictures coming!


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

I LOVE the food placemat - so adorable! Sumo is quite the lucky hog.


----------



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

In my next life I am asking to come back as Mc C's hedgehog.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

You've been busy! It looks great.

Is it bad that your temporary set up for Sumo is better than my permanent set up for Cholla & Zoey!?


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

PJM said:


> You've been busy! It looks great.
> 
> Is it bad that your temporary set up for Sumo is better than my permanent set up for Cholla & Zoey!?


I have a LOT of free time on my hands. 

I can't wait to see how Sumo's cage will look when it's in the corner with Snarf's. It's so nice to be able to set it up exactly how we want to and it will look like the rest of our IKEA furniture. :lol: I have already changed the 'blueprints' and design 100 times. :lol:


----------



## lmg_319 (Oct 4, 2010)

Wow! Sumo lives like a prince  It makes me laugh that you finally get a taste of what its like having a "fluffy" hog lol. Snarf was always so tiny. But the main question is, where are the pics of the fluffy hog?!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Great job on the cage. Please don't be alarmed if you see a full grown woman in it tomorrow lol jk  But seriously, awesome job on it!


----------

